# مشكلة لدي اخواني في فريزر الثلاجة سامسونج نو فرست



## المستغفر لله (15 يونيو 2008)

*لدي اخواني الأعزاء ثلاجة نوفرست سامسونج وتعمل عندي منذ حوالي 13 شهر يعني جديدة لسه 

من حوالي اسبوعين الكهرباء انقطعت ورجعت كتير وكانت تتأخر وانا متعود دائما اول ما الكهرباء تقطع اشيل فيش الشقة كلها المهم وجدت عندي التلفزيون حصل مشكلة فيه بسبب الكهرباء 

ولاحظت من ايام ان الفريرز عندي جزء فيه يعمل وجزء اخر لا يعمل خاصة الجزء اليمين العلوي هو اللي لا يعمل والأكل فيه غير مجمد اما باقي الفريزر مجمد عادي مالسبب 

هل دورة التبريد ولا انسداد ولا الكهرباء 

وانا اريد ان اشترى منظم للتيار للثلاجة اجيب ايه بالضبط ومنين *​


----------



## إسلام بدير (15 يونيو 2008)

بما ان نصف الفريزر يثلج فان هذا يدل على سلامة الكهرباء بدائرة الثلاجة كما انه يؤكد على ان دائرة التبريد بها سدد قد يكون هذا السدد ناتج عن وجود بخار ماء بالدائرة او وجود رواسب بدائرة التبريد ولذلك انصحك بتفريغ الدائرة حتي يصل الضغط داخل الدائرة الى 29.7 تحت الصفر بوحدة البار ثم اعادة شحن الدائرة بمركب التبريد الملائم لها


----------



## أحمد55555 (15 يونيو 2008)

ارجو اتباع الآتي:
اولا بما ان ثلاجتك no frostاحتمال وجود سدد رطوبه ضعيف لكن يجب عليك اختبار عمل الهيتر والثرموديسك وقبل كل ذلك اختبار عمل مروحة التبريد


----------



## اشرف تبريد (15 يونيو 2008)

هذا سدد جزئى اوتلف بالضاغط ( تفويت بلوف)


----------



## الحربي (15 يونيو 2008)

المستغفر لله قال:


> *لدي اخواني الأعزاء ثلاجة نوفرست سامسونج وتعمل عندي منذ حوالي 13 شهر يعني جديدة لسه
> 
> من حوالي اسبوعين الكهرباء انقطعت ورجعت كتير وكانت تتأخر وانا متعود دائما اول ما الكهرباء تقطع اشيل فيش الشقة كلها المهم وجدت عندي التلفزيون حصل مشكلة فيه بسبب الكهرباء
> 
> ...




الاخ المستغفر لله 

مشكلة الثلاجة بسيطه جدا 
احتمالات وجود العطل في كل من :-
1- مروحة المبخر (عادة تركب من الخلف )
2- سخان اذابة الصقيع ( تاكد من عملة بشكل صحيح )
3- ساعة او مؤقت اذابة الصقيع (التايمر ) اسفل الثلاجة من الخلف 

تقبلوا تحيات الحربي من ارض الحرمين


----------



## المستغفر لله (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيـــــــــر على المساعدة ولي اسئلة لو تكرمتم ::

1- طبعا لابد من استدعاء فني تبريد لأني لن استطيع عمل ما تفضلتم به ( عمل اختبار ، تفريغ الدائرة ...الخ) صحيح وبعدين اخواني انا حاسس كمان ان تبريد الثلاجة في في الأسفل مش الفريزر مش زي الأول ؟؟

2- الثلاجة الأن في المطبخ وهو ضيق عندي مالتهوية التي تحتاجها اي ثلاجة وهل اشترى لها مروحة ام اركب مروحة في المطبخ 

3- سألت حضراتكم عن منظم التيار هل اشتريه للثلاجة ولا ماذا وما انواعه وكم سعره تقريبا بالمصري

4- مالفرق بين الثلاجة العادية والثلاجة النوفرست

5- سمعت ان هناك اختبار منزلي اني ابلل يدي واضعها على داخل الفريزر ان لصقت يكون تبريدها تمام ياريت تصحيح هذا الكلام 

6- اعرف ان الثلاجات لابد في الصيف تنزل ماء عندي لا ارى ماء ينزل من الثلاجة 

اسف على الإطالة ولكن ساعدوني حتى يكون لدي ولو خبرة قليلة في الثلاجات وجزاكم الله كل خيـــــــر


----------



## الحربي (17 يونيو 2008)

الاخ المستغفر لله تفضل اجابات اسئلتك 

1- انصحك في البداية ان تستعين بفني كما اشرت لذلك وبالنسبة لتفاوت درجة الحرارة سوف يقوم الفني يتحديدها علما باني وضحت الاسباب محتملة في ردىالسابق .
2- لكل الخير في ان تشتري مروحه وتقوم بتركيبها امام الكمبرسور بتثبيتها على قاعدة وتوصيلها مع الكمبرسور 
واذا حبيت ان تركب مروحة للمطبخ تعمل على تحريك الهواء داخل المطبخ فلامانع من ذلك وفي كل الحالات يجب ان تكون مسافة الثلاجة من الخلف والجدار لاتقل عن 20 سم بحيث تكون التهوي كافيه


----------



## الحربي (17 يونيو 2008)

الاخ المستغفر لله تفضل اجابات اسئلتك 

1- انصحك في البداية ان تستعين بفني كما اشرت لذلك وبالنسبة لتفاوت درجة الحرارة سوف يقوم الفني يتحديدها علما باني شخصة لك الاسباب المحتملة في ردىالسابق .
2- لك الخيار في ان تشتري مروحه وتقوم بتركيبها امام الكمبرسور بتثبيتها على قاعدة وتوصيلها مع الكمبرسور 
واذا حبيت ان تركب مروحة للمطبخ تعمل على تحريك الهواء داخل المطبخ فلامانع من ذلك وفي كل الحالات يجب ان تكون المسافة بين الثلاجة من الخلف والجدار لاتقل عن 20 سم بحيث تكون التهوي كافيه
3- بنسبة لاسعار جهاز مثبت الجهد لاتوجد لدي فكره عنه 
4- اما عن سؤالك عن الفرق بين الثلاجة العادية ونو فرست ( المروحية ) 
الثلاجة العادية تستخدم المبخر الجاف بدون مروحه حيث تعتمد في عملها على انتقال الحراره من خلال كثافة لهواء البارد وعادة يتم استخدامها في مساحه اصغر ( ثلاجة منزلية صغيره , ثلاجة مكتب , ثلاجة فندق )وذلك لبساطة تركيبها ورخص ثمنها وسهولة نقلها مع ملاحظة تكون الثلج عند التشغيل لساعات طويلة لذلك يلزمك القيام باذبة الثلج يدوي من خلال فصل التيار الكهربائي عن الثلاجة واستخدام الماء الساخن .
اما بالنسبة للثلاجة النوفرست ( المروحية ) وهي الاكثر استخداما والاكثر شيوعاً حيث يتم اضافة سخان كهربائي لاذابة الثلج مع منظم (تايمر ) لتنظيم عملية تشغيل التبريد والتسخين كذلك يتم اضافة مروحة داخل كابنة الثلاجة لتوزيع الهواء 
هذا هو الفرق بين الثلاجة العادية والمروحية بشكل مختصر بدون تفصيل الاجزاء اتمنى ان تكون المعلومات واضحه 
5- طريقة استخدام اليد في قياس كفاءة التبريد ليست طريقة علميه هناك طرق ادق في عملية تحديد كفاءة عمل الثلاجه ( قياس الامبير المسحوب / قياس الضغوط ) 

6- في عملية اذابة الثلج للثلاجات المروحية يتم تصريف الماء الى اسفل الثلاجه في حوض يكون فوق الكمبرسور وذلك لتبريد الضاغط اولا ولتصريف الماء المتبقي يتم سحب الحوض والتخلص من الماء واعادة تركيبه وعادة في الصيف يتبخر الماء نتيجة لحرارة الضاغط 

على كل حال هذة اجابات مختصره جدا للتوضيح فقط ودمتم ودامت ثلاجاتكم بالف خير وصحة وعافية 

تقبلوا تحيات الحربي من ارض الحرمين


----------



## إسلام بدير (20 يونيو 2008)

بالطبع اخي المستغفر ان ما تسال عنه هذا لذو اهمية قصوي وساجيبك عن كل سؤال على حدا


----------



## المستغفر لله (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## إسلام بدير (24 يونيو 2008)

منتدى رائع ومهندسين ذو خبرة اللهم وفقنا وإياكم إلى ما فيه الخير


----------



## إسلام بدير (24 يونيو 2008)

اخواني لو وجد عند احدكم كتابا لتعليم الاوتو كاد اتمني ان يرسله لي على ال***** الخاص بي 
es_es60***********


----------



## إسلام بدير (24 يونيو 2008)

اتمنى مراسلتي على *****ي ب******و


----------



## إسلام بدير (24 يونيو 2008)

ي ا ه و و 0 ك و م


----------



## إسلام بدير (24 يونيو 2008)

كما اريد ان اتعلم كيف اكتب الc.v الخاص بتقديمه للعمل داخل دول الخليج العربي


----------



## إسلام بدير (24 يونيو 2008)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين "


----------



## المستغفر لله (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير اخواني الأعزاء وان شاء الله الفني سيأتيني اليوم للكشف على الثلاجة حيث ان الفترة الماضية كانت تبرد جيدا 

وامس فقط بدأت تمنع التبريد مرة اخرى ولكن هذه المرة الجزء العلوي كله في البداية كان الجزء اليمين العلوي 

 
 ولو سمحت اخي الغالي اسلام بدير هذا ليس مكان لطلب برامج او مواعظ جزاك الله خير حتى يستفيد اخوانك في متابعة الموضوع والمشاكل

​


----------



## عبد الناصر (9 يوليو 2008)

والله معلومات عمليه وفنيه قيمه , أسأل الله لكم الخير والفائده


----------



## المستغفر لله (12 يوليو 2008)

إخواني جائني اليوم الفني وقام بالأتي 

فك الثلاجة من الخلف وقام كما قال لي اعادة شحن الثلاجة ( الفريون ) وقام بقياس بجهاز معه مثل الكماشة لا اعرف اسمه واخبرني بأن اترك الثلاجة فارغة ساعتين ومفصولة من الكهرباء ومفتوح ابوابها ثم اقوم بتشغيلها ساعة فارغة وابدأ اضع ما كان فيها 

ولكن لي طلب اخواني كم تتكلف هذه العملية .....


----------



## المستغفر لله (13 يوليو 2008)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اين انتم اخواني


----------



## المستغفر لله (14 يونيو 2012)

*لو تكرمتم القطع التي تم تغيرها في كل مرة وحتى الأن تم التغيير 3 مرات قطعتين وهما اوفر لود + ريلي خلال 3 سنوات مالحل 

*


----------

